# 2011 Routan SE Oxgen Sensor



## dscut (Jun 15, 2013)

*2010 Routan SE Oxygen Sensor*

Hi all, 

It is quite difficult to find a forum for Routan's repair & troubleshooting but I am glad I found this place. 

Here is the issue that I am running into - I noticed the gas mileage dropped from around 20 to around 17 last week and used my code reader to diagnose the problem. The report shows that O2 oxgen sensor was not ready with the following indicator: 

Bank1 - sensor 1: 02S Output 0.075V 
Bank1 - sensor 1: STFT - 1.5% 
Bank1 - Sensor 2: 02S Output 0.760V 
Bank1 -sensor 2: STFT - 99.0% 

I assume that my sensor 1 is not performing ok and needs replacement but could not identify its location and the correct way to replace it :banghead:. Any hints? 

Thanks, 

David


----------



## georgef61 (May 16, 2011)

There is a catalytic convertor bolted to each exhaust manifold. The sensors at the top of the convertors are the upstream sensors, the sensors in the middle of the converters are the downstream sensors.

The sensors are as follows:
Bank 1, Sensor 1 is the Rear upstream oxygen sensor (#1 in image below).
Bank 1, Sensor 2 is the Rear downstream oxygen sensor (#4 in image below).
Bank 2, Sensor 1 is the Front upstream oxygen sensor (#3 in image below).
Bank 2, Sensor 2 is the Front downstream oxygen sensor is (#2 in image below).












dscut said:


> It is quite difficult to find a forum for Routan's repair & troubleshooting but I am glad I found this place...


I don't know if you are aware that the Routan is a re-badged Chrysler, but you can also check forums for the Dodge Caravan and Chrysler Town & Country for information like this. There are Routan owners that regularly post on several of the Chrysler minivan forums that I frequent. I do not own a Routan, I own a Dodge Caravan, but I still come here to gain knowledge, and offer advice when I can.

George


----------

